
6 Rules to Live by When You Work in an Office but Have Remote Team Members - tomaskazemekas
http://blog.trello.com/6-mistakes-when-you-work-in-office-but-have-remote-team-members?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=April2017_newsletter2
======
fdalessio
Great piece, thanks for sharing!

